# Christmas Horrornament - Tongue and teeth



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

Hey all,
See the latest from the Monster Tutorials studio. Super easy to make an with cheap materials:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, I love it!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Niiiice!


----------

